# Getting sick from mice (have fun!)



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm doing an investigative project for college on mice genetics. Part of my research is breeding with my mice and logging what the litter produces. For my risk assessment i'm going to put in some diseases or things that can go wrong for the owner while keeping the mice, can you think of any? Are there any zoonotic diseases you can catch from fancy mice? or wild mice? i know theres a few but i'm not sure if i should put them down or not. 
There is a small chance of my mice getting diseses from wild mice and rats as sometimes my mum and i forget to close the shed door at night and day. Also is there any illnesses keepers can get from basic maintenace of mice.

Im prepared to take cases to the extreme :lol: such as one i've put first:
It could be a freezing cold, wet day when i change out the bedding of my mice. I could get soaked from traveling to the shed, and as the door cannot be closed from the inside, a draft could cause me to get a chest cold. If my body does not recover, I could get a pneumonia and die. severity-5(death). Likelyhood-1(very unlikely). Risk level-5.

silly things to bulk it out, be creative!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

and serious at the same time, if it's all silly then my tutor will be be veryy angry.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's mouse-pox, which causes a rash on a human, followed by immunity. Then there's e.coli, which is only a problem if you aren't smart about basic sanitation and washing your hands. I heard there was a variety of staph that can be transmitted from meeces to humans. I keep antibacterial gel, a half a gallon jug, right by the door to my mousery, and use it before handling babies, pregnant does, and after handling any mousie that looks like it could be ill, or after removing a deceased mousie.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Ringworm and conjunctivitus can be transferred from mice to humans.

Sarah xxx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

You can't get pneumonia from getting cold or wet, only from bacteria or viruses :roll: Leptospirosis is common in wild rodents. Then there is salmonella and steptobacillus. Plenty to research 

edited for spelling


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes contrary to belief, it isn't the cold that causes colds, flu, chest infections, pneumonia... its just that the germs generally responsible for those things (Which live constantly in our noses anyway) thrive more and mulitply quicker than our body can fight when its colder.

Willow xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

ohhh ok haha, i remember being told that by my neice (for 4 she knows alot!), thank you for the suggestions though x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Salmonella
Campylobacter
Poss Tularemia (more likely with rabbits)
Hantavirus
Simple cuts and bites (infection risk also)
Lymphocytic choriomeningitis
Leptospirosis
Potentially rabies (if you're outside UK)
Development of an allergy

A Google search for rodent zoonoses will bring up more info about these, pay particular attention to the ones from universities with lab rodent populations, e.g.:

http://oregonstate.edu/occupationalheal ... rodent.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Have we got hantavirus in the UK? I know its very prevalent in the US.


----------

